# MQB A3 Cabriolet Images - Unofficial?



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.autofilou.at/2013/09/2014-audi-a3-cabrio-erste-pressefotos.html


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Gotta say it looks really good with the top down. It's even in my favorite color!


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

not a fan of convertible but surprisingly it looks good...... convertible fans will like this


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> not a fan of convertible but surprisingly it looks good...... convertible fans will like this


Very much this.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Just unveiled on Audi Media TV.

Hopefully those RS-style wheels will be available as an option on the S3 sedan. They look really sharp on the cabriolet.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That would be nice, but I won't hold my breath. The wheels that have been shown on the S3 are just _okay_, in my opinion.

It's a sharp car for sure.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

Bring the TDI cabrio stateside and I may pass on the S3 sedan.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Is there going to be any more info for the US A3/S3 at the Frankfurt show?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll be a bit surprised if we get much, if anything at all.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> Is there going to be any more info for the US A3/S3 at the Frankfurt show?


I agree with Dan, we'll probably get firm details at the Detroit show in January. That's within 3 months of a 2014 Q1 release.

Frankfurt will obviously show the A3 Cabriolet. I'm also hoping that we'll get more information on the mysterious, white-caped member of the A3 family. If it turns out to be some sort of hybrid, then...:banghead:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Looks good. The front bumper looks different for some reason, probably just the color combo.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Will they have a preview of the 8V facelift for europe before we get to have the A3 in the US?


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

convertibles, as a whole, are a declining market share in the US. Still, I hope we get it. Audi needs to broaden it's appeal beyond the grey sedan set. Anyone else notice that there's no shots of the car with the top up? Is this a ragtop or an Eos style retractable hardstop? (Ok, ford started that idea with the incomparable 57 Skyliner)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

LWNY said:


> Will they have a preview of the 8V facelift for europe before we get to have the A3 in the US?


:laugh: 



FractureCritical said:


> convertibles, as a whole, are a declining market share in the US. Still, I hope we get it. Audi needs to broaden it's appeal beyond the grey sedan set. Anyone else notice that there's no shots of the car with the top up? Is this a ragtop or an Eos style retractable hardstop? (Ok, ford started that idea with the incomparable 57 Skyliner)


Soft-top.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Did you notice in the press release that the trim package names are all new? The A3/S3 isn't following the Premium, Premium Plus, and Prestige names....

"The trim lines are named Attraction, Ambition and Ambiente. The S line sport package for the Ambition line immerses the interior space entirely in black...."

Seems that the Attraction level may be the base trim level. Ambition seems to be geared more for a sports or "sporty" trim. Ambiente may be something like Prestige?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Well... that's the European tier nomenclature, I believe. You'll see the same tiers when configuring an A4 on audi.de.

I think we'll still see Premium Plus and Prestige here in the US.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Soft-top.


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

Make mine an Imola Yellow RS3 please.


----------

